

Researchers Discover Rootkit Exploit in Intel Processors That Dates Back to 1997 - hew
http://hothardware.com/news/researchers-discover-rootkit-exploit-in-intel-processors-that-dates-back-to-1997

======
im3w1l
Discussed 2 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10020134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10020134)

------
hew
The actual white paper:
[https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-15/materials/us-15-Domas-
Th...](https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-15/materials/us-15-Domas-The-Memory-
Sinkhole-Unleashing-An-x86-Design-Flaw-Allowing-Universal-Privilege-
Escalation-wp.pdf)

------
jwildeboer
No, they don't. In order to "exploit" this "bug" you need to be in ring 0. And
if you are in ring 0 you own everything anyway. This is clickbait.

~~~
orf
Why did you feel the need to put exploit and bug in quotes? No, ring 0 doesn't
own everything, and I suggest reading the paper[1] or the presentation[2]
before armchair judging.

1\. [https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-15/materials/us-15-Domas-
Th...](https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-15/materials/us-15-Domas-The-Memory-
Sinkhole-Unleashing-An-x86-Design-Flaw-Allowing-Universal-Privilege-
Escalation-wp.pdf)

2\.
[https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/sinkhole/raw/master/us-15-Do...](https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/sinkhole/raw/master/us-15-Domas-
TheMemorySinkhole.pdf)

